

Develop iCloud-like Sync Apps with OpenMobster 2.2-M5 - openmobster
http://openmobster.blogspot.com/2011/10/openmobster-22-m5-released.html

======
openmobster
Learn how to develop iCloud-like Sync Apps using the i-cloud sample app
included in this new release. Among iCloud-like synchronization this release
also includes a newly designed Push Framework on the Android platform.
Enjoy!!!!

